# I just bought a MORRIS M25 !



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I decided to try Japan yahoo auctions, Ive hummed and hawed for weeks on there drooling over some of the amazing vintage japan made guitars. Today I pulled the trigger because the price is so good, its worth the risk to test it out. Now let us see if it gets here in 1 piece. I paid 12,000 yen I think lol... If this works out I can see a new addiction for me.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Dude more pics is a must!!! Min all the way.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

sambonee said:


> Dude more pics is a must!!! Min all the way.





















Im really happy about this one. Anyone else try Japan yahoo for stuff? This could be made by Ryoji Matsuoka or Terada Gakki.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Super nice.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Check out 

Ishibashi Music U-BOX


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I've been using Yahoo Japan for over 10 years. Always great deals even with the fees and shipping. 

That's a nice looking Morris. I've been tempted by those for awhile now along with Yamaki.


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

M25....probably means 25,000 yen originally, if they followed the usual pricing/model number formula that many Japanese builders used. I had one with a very similar if not exactly the same label, think it was 1975. It was when I first started buying nylon strings in Japan and I later discovered my Morris was low end, fortunately I paid very little for it. There were so many great Japanese builders back when and I found others that were higher ends than my Morris, including other Morris guitars, they can be a very good brand the higher up you go. The older vintage steel strings can be highly sought after by Japanese players these days, they made guitars for every price pointy with some extremely high end models. They still make pro level models in Japan. Yeah, we had over 800 transactions on Yahoo Japan while we lived there, zero negative feed backs, I watch stuff there every day, have not bought anything there since returning to Canada in 2015 though. We have friends and family in Japan so if and when I want to buy something, we will go through those people...plus my wife goes back home every couple of years though she had to cancel this October trip due to the pandemic.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Usually, I would agree, as that is the rule of thumb, but this neck is absolutely off a Ryoji, no. 40, and I know he did work for them. I will have to see when it gets here, the post was more than the guitar so far. 25000 yen from 72 has a buying power of just under 75000 yen today. This model tends to sell right about that still, so I guess it was not a great investment for the original owner, but as a guitar, I have high hopes for tones, clarity, volume and playability. I paid the 1972 price.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Here ya go...fill yer boots on Morris guitars.

Morris Guitars Catalogues | Vintage Japan Guitars


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

SaucyJack said:


> Here ya go...fill yer boots on Morris guitars.
> 
> Morris Guitars Catalogues | Vintage Japan Guitars


Thanks, Ive seen this  Its a great resource.

I should mention I agree with the pricing, its the maker Im excited about. The head stock and neck is Ryoji all the way.

"Morris Gakki has been making classical and acoustic steel string guitars since 1967. During very early 1970s some Morris classical guitars were made by luthier Ryoji Matsuoka, while some were made by Terada Gakki. Naturally Morris had its own workshop too. Morris cooperation with Terada Gakki continued through late 1970s. "

It will be here in a week, Ill know for sure then, and Ill post some good pictures


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I know a couple of guys who have then and they love'm.


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

here's a link I posted several times around the web over the years. Pretty cool, lots of pics of catalogues going back a long ways.
One day I discovered a Yamaha Dynamic in an antique shop near our place n Japan, liked it so much I ended up buying a couple of dozen of them over time, a few I brought back to Canada with us in 2015. I focused on those, old 1960's Sadao Yairis with a couple of Suzukis sprinkled in....only brought back my best Yairi and as I said a few Dynamics, gave away 18 nylon strings to the elementary school down the street from us, I knew they had a music curriculum 'cause we could hear them in summer when the windows were open, they were so happy to get the guitars, they had only one and turned out it was the teachers which got passed around by the students. Hope the neck is playable on yours, vintage guitars sometimes come with vintage problems, love the old ones and nowadays, I am very happy with the guitars I have, kept the best of the bunch. One of my 1950s Dynamics came in it's original shipping cardboard box which got so dry in Calagry it literally got too crispy to keep, I cut off the label from there box, kept it and have the guitar here. Love the nylon strings though I don't play classical music, I really like the tone of them and mine were pre CNC so often the necks were all over the map in terms of size

GUITAR CATALOG


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Im having problems with your link, would love to check it out  Do you read Japanese?


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

the link worked fine after I posted it now coming up this link not secure.....so not certain what's going on. No I do not read much Japanese but my wife is Japanese.


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

GUITAR CATALOG


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

The Guitar is in Canada and through customs, 3 more days I hope


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

I was just given a 1969 Yamaha G50A, for free. Put D'Addario EJ45C Pro-Arte Composites on her. Huge recommendation here, for you to try the D'Addario's - and use the composite 3rd string, versus the standard nylon, as they come with seven strings. 

Amazing strings - make this beat up 50 year old Yamaha sound wonderful. I know they'll do the same, for the old Morris!


----------

